# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Construction north of Switzer's house?

## Dekoung

Anyone know?  It appears to be multiplex housing.

----------


## blangtang

heard it was Switzer's daughter and hubby's new pad

----------


## BricktownGuy

where exactly is this???  address?

----------


## zrfdude

Is this Timberdell and Chautauqua? I thought they were just rebuilding the fraternity house there.

----------


## ouguy23

I heard it was his daughter's house as well.

----------


## BG918

> I heard it was his daughter's house as well.


It looks like a single house, albeit a very large house (~9,000 SF).

----------


## Dekoung

NW corner of Timberdell and Chautauqua, Bricktown Guy.

The only frat house I know that is being rebuilt is at Chautauqua and Elmwood I believe is the cross street.  It is the FIGI house.

How many daughters does Switzer have?  I thought his daughter has a house in Whispering Pines?

I guess I thought it was multi housing since there appeared to be so many plumbing pipes etc.

----------


## kevinpate

That corner did serve as home base fora frat house in days gone by.  It was in somewhat sad shape in the late 80's.  Indeed the frat rat population was small enough the house rented the excess rooms to non-greeks, my younger brother being one of those for a semester or two.

Perhaps the frat moved, perhaps they are no longer on campus and barry/family nabbed the property.  I dunno which is which.

----------


## blangtang

this is what the county website shows:

8/30/1999	$350,000.00	ALPHA GAMMA OF PI KAPPA PHI* 	
1/24/2008	$650,000.00	HUNTER MILLER FAMILY, LLC

----------


## Dekoung

I went by there today and it appears to be three different structures on the same lot.

----------


## BG918

> I went by there today and it appears to be three different structures on the same lot.


Could be the main house, detached garage, and pool house.

----------


## Dekoung

I was biking by there this morning and one of the neighbors out walking her dog told me it is the Hunter family who have four children.  There is a guesthouse.

----------


## Spartan

It's not the FIJI because that is a little bit further north. Represent.

----------


## john60

> It's not the FIJI because that is a little bit further north. Represent.


...who is also building a new house right now on their lot...

----------


## Puppet

It was originally thought to be the new ATO house, but they never bought the property as originally thought...  They are now at the old Kappa Sig house...

----------


## YO MUDA

I know this is an old post but I heard Switzers daughter sold her home on Whispering Pines and is purchasing daddys house and Barry is having the home biult across the street for himself. He maybe trying to keep up with the Joneses or the Stoops in this case.

----------


## BillyOcean

the house is for switzer's daughter and son-in-law.  the previous post is wrong.  the house will be ~15,000 s.f.

----------


## YO MUDA

I stand corrected.

----------


## Spartan

> It was originally thought to be the new ATO house, but they never bought the property as originally thought...  They are now at the old Kappa Sig house...


Yeah, I don't know where the ATO's would get the money for a new house. But anything is better than that cardboard box they were living in. The old Kappa Sig house isn't bad. No offense to any ATO's or anything.

----------


## Puppet

> Yeah, I don't know where the ATO's would get the money for a new house. But anything is better than that cardboard box they were living in. The old Kappa Sig house isn't bad. No offense to any ATO's or anything.


No offense taken bud...  the ATO's were on campus for 75+ years...  plenty of doners willing to give money for a new house...

----------


## BG918

I was told the ATO's have bought the vacant Sigma Nu house and are renovating it.

----------

